# uscita difficoltosa da una network

## zoto

Dovrò passare l'estate su una rete che, forse per un proxy, ma non ne sono sicurissimo, mi vieta certe operazioni in uscita:

navigare e scaricare la posta con firefox e thunderbird sono operazioni permesse

usare gaim o fare un normale emerge --sync no!

Per emerge  ho risolto in questo modo: SYNC="rsync://193.190.198.20/gentoo-portage" oppure SYNC="rsync://rsync1.it.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" anziché SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage" che altrimenti restituisce questo errore:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge --sync
> 
> >>> Starting rsync with rsync://62.197.40.130/gentoo-portage...
> ...

 

Per gaim non riesco a trovare una soluzione accettabile (= non funzia!). Nessun indirizzo (jabber, icq, msn) funziona. In altri pc (win) msn funziona, ma sospetto che il sistema operativo configuri automaticamente il pc.

----------

## crisandbea

prova ad impostare il proxy in gaim, o meglio in PidGin.  io lo uso tranquillamente passando da un proxy.

ciauz

----------

## zoto

pidgin? (GTK Instant Messenger client?)

Per quanto riguarda il proxy lo configurerei volentieri, ma chiedendo in giro nessuno lo ha impostato quindi non saprei neanche cosa inserire...  (host, port, user, pass???)

da qui inoltre nasce la mia domanda sul perché gli utenti win non necessitano di proxy (se poi è quello che blocca), mentre io su gentoo sì!

----------

## zoto

Ok, risolta l'ignoranza su Pidgin  :Wink:  Ora emergo... ma non penso risolva il problema!

----------

## skypjack

Aspetta, anche nella mia università hanno un'architettura del genere, ma non è un proxy bensi un gateway che, fra le altre cose, alla prima richiesta ti reindirizza automaticamente su una pagina di login e verifica dei dati (questo dopo ogni richiesta).

Nel caso specifico, non esci su nessuna porta al di fuori dell'80!!!!!

Tutto il traffico passa da lì e lì viene gestito, controllato, limitato (ovviamente nel rispetto della privacy!?).

Il problema è che avevano un alto traffico utente di ogni tipo e che violava un po' di tutto e un controllo esterno sul loro range di IP li ha messi in ginocchio davanti all'evidenza e si sono dovuti adattare per scongiurare il multone galattico insostenibile!!

Ora, tu renditi conto poter uscire solo via porta 80 cosa significa...  :Crying or Very sad: 

In pratica, in facoltà il portatile lo uso per lavorare e basta, visto che la rete è praticamente fuori uso dal mio punto di vista!!

Magari la tua situazione è simile, tutte le chiamate passano da un nodo che non è detto faccia caching ma che probabilmente fa controlli ai livelli di trasporto/rete e inibisce alcuni tipi di comunicazione per qualche motivo oscuro (che poi oscuro non è, di solito).

Dovresti dirci che tipo di rete è, a che associazione o ente fa capo, per avere un'idea, ma molto probabilmente sono permessi solo alcuni tipi di comunicazione e puoi pregare in polacco per gli altri ma non avrai risultati! Mi spiace...  :Confused: 

----------

## zoto

No, no, è una rete semi domestica. È ad accesso libero nel palazzo dove ora abito.

Nessun account, niente di niente. Con win funziona con gentoo no.

----------

## crisandbea

 *zoto wrote:*   

> No, no, è una rete semi domestica. È ad accesso libero nel palazzo dove ora abito.
> 
> Nessun account, niente di niente. Con win funziona con gentoo no.

 

pidgin(=nuovo Gaim).

ciauz

----------

## zoto

messo su pidgim, l'errore permane!!!

----------

## crisandbea

 *zoto wrote:*   

> messo su pidgim, l'errore permane!!!

 

nelle opzioni di pidgin puoi inserire il proxy, lo hai fatto vero????  se si che errore ti dà di preciso??? puoi usare solo la porta 80 ed il protocollo http vero?

ciao

----------

## zoto

La domanda è sempre quella: quale proxy?

Andando sul pc di uno a cui tutto funziona ho letto: firewall non UPnP.

Forse il problema è proprio il firewall... a questo punto devo aspettare di parlare con l'amministratore.

Per ora grazie (anche per l'involontario passaggio a pidgin  :Smile:  ).

----------

## crisandbea

 *zoto wrote:*   

> La domanda è sempre quella: quale proxy?
> 
> Andando sul pc di uno a cui tutto funziona ho letto: firewall non UPnP.
> 
> Forse il problema è proprio il firewall... a questo punto devo aspettare di parlare con l'amministratore.
> ...

 

beh del proxy hai detto tu, nel tuo primo post, che forse stava un proxy, ma forse non c'è oppure non lo sai.

 di conseguenza prova a connetterti senza impostare nessun proxy in pidgin. 

ciao

----------

## skypjack

Se esiste un firewall sulla rete prende piede la mia ipotesi, cioè un filtraggio sulle connessioni...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Senti chi amministra, forse è meglio, visto che la cosa è probabile e non credo cederà alle tue richieste facilmente!!  :Wink: 

----------

## zoto

Beh. Non riuscendo per ora a contattare l'amministratore ho provato ad installare su win pidgin e... sorpresa! tutto funziona correttamente.

I miei dubbi aumentano... ho paura che il problema sia sul mio pc e non tanto sulla rete o, forse, una impostazione della rete che il mio laptop non riesce a riconoscere sotto linux in maniera automatica, mentre sotto win sì.

----------

## crisandbea

 *zoto wrote:*   

> Beh. Non riuscendo per ora a contattare l'amministratore ho provato ad installare su win pidgin e... sorpresa! tutto funziona correttamente.
> 
> I miei dubbi aumentano... ho paura che il problema sia sul mio pc e non tanto sulla rete o, forse, una impostazione della rete che il mio laptop non riesce a riconoscere sotto linux in maniera automatica, mentre sotto win sì.

 

oppure semplicemente hai configurato male la rete sul tuo pc, oppure hai iptables attivo sul tuo pc, ,.....

dacci qualche info maggiore

----------

